# Is it better to hire migration lawyer?



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Forum,
i am based in India. Planning to migrate to NZ under skilled migrant category. Is it better to take the assistance of any immigration lawyer or by refering to web we can get the details and continue our visa process?
Can any one pls suggest?
Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

indtiger said:


> Hi Forum,
> i am based in India. Planning to migrate to NZ under skilled migrant category. Is it better to take the assistance of any immigration lawyer or by refering to web we can get the details and continue our visa process?
> Can any one pls suggest?
> Thanks


All depends on your personal circumstances. 

I'd say do it yourself if you don't envisage any issues with your application - ie no known medical problems.
If you do expect you may have issues then it may be more beneficial to have an Immigration consultant working for you.
They certainly don't get any precedence so the process won't be any quicker either way but as in our case they were good at extending deadlines and advising on the whole medical assessor/medical waiver process


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> All depends on your personal circumstances.
> 
> I'd say do it yourself if you don't envisage any issues with your application - ie no known medical problems.
> If you do expect you may have issues then it may be more beneficial to have an Immigration consultant working for you.
> They certainly don't get any precedence so the process won't be any quicker either way but as in our case they were good at extending deadlines and advising on the whole medical assessor/medical waiver process


Thanks for your reply
Health wise i am fit. My only concern is about while filing documentation. I am bit concerned, that i might miss some required documents while filing visa.


----------

